# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Some problems of Chinese users about the original TurboHUD

## hyy34

You are good, I am a loyal Chinese user, the use of Chinese version of TurboHUD is charged, do not know whether it is self-made version of the version or has been authorized, can I ask the original TurboHUD is the charge?
I also downloaded the TurboHUD of the forum, but when I ran TurboHUD.exe, the computer didn't respond, was it normal? How to solve it? No relevant posts were found in the forum. (maybe I didn't see it)

----------


## hyy34

If the charge is charged, what is the cost? I'd rather support the original TurboHUD

----------


## shadowsmite

run as administrator.

----------


## SeaDragon

Please wait for a new version release, because the game is updated.

----------


## hyy34

The translated software may not be translated very accurately.
Is that the state of being unable to start now, rather than the state of no effect? Because I am running as an administrator, unable to start, without any hints.
Do foreign users need to set up a computer or something?
The windows10 system is 64 bits.

----------


## hyy34

> Please wait for a new version release, because the game is updated.


The translated software may not be translated very accurately.
Is that the state of being unable to start now, rather than the state of no effect? Because I am running as an administrator, unable to start, without any hints.
Do foreign users need to set up a computer or something?
The windows10 system is 64 bits.

----------


## hyy34

> Please wait for a new version release, because the game is updated.


Because I'm not familiar with English, I can't search. Can you tell me something about the cost? Thank.

----------


## Klamist

不知道这里能不能打字。原版英文导航免费的，国内那个卖钱卖的是管理器，就是他帮你弄一个界面用来自己调试开关各种功能，方便你用而已
外国原版不要钱，当然你可以赞助开发者，kj大哥不容易啊，那才是真正的技术所在，国内那个就是个框架，但也有不少技术

----------


## hyy34

> 不知道这里能不能打字。原版英文导航免费的，国内那个卖钱卖的是管理器，就是他帮你弄一个界面用来自己调试开关各种功能，方便你用而已，然后就收钱。
> 外国原版不要钱，当然你可以赞助开发者，kj大哥不容易啊，那才是真正的技术所在，国内那个就是个框架。


明白了，那就是自己调试还需要一些技巧和方式被？dalao有现成调试完成的打包呢？我看了下，应该有程序，然后还需要一堆插件来支持吧？

----------


## hyy34

> 不知道这里能不能打字。原版英文导航免费的，国内那个卖钱卖的是管理器，就是他帮你弄一个界面用来自己调试开关各种功能，方便你用而已，然后就收钱。
> 外国原版不要钱，当然你可以赞助开发者，kj大哥不容易啊，那才是真正的技术所在，国内那个就是个框架。


能否加个联系方式探讨下？的确是英文不行。。

----------


## Klamist

去github上搜turbohud，有个国人搞的东西。目前他在等更新。

----------


## hyy34

> 去github上搜turbohud，有个国人搞的东西。目前他在等更新。github会搜吧吧。。


兄弟，是TempleHot/Freeasy-Turbohud 吗？

----------


## Klamist

除了这个也没带汉字的了啊……不过其他人的工程也不错，一般都是用PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin这个文件来控制各种功能开关。

----------


## hyy34

> 除了这个也没带汉字的了啊……不过其他人的工程也不错，一般都是用disableandenableplugins.cs这个文件来控制各种功能开关。


收到了，感谢回复。学习了。到时候更新了下来看看。

----------


## hyy34

> 除了这个也没带汉字的了啊……不过其他人的工程也不错，一般都是用disableandenableplugins.cs这个文件来控制各种功能开关。


额。看来智商还是跟不上啊，咋没找到这个文件呢。难道得有效运行一次才可以？

----------


## Klamist

PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin 是这个……

----------


## hyy34

> PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin 是这个……


谢谢。。非常感谢。等待github

----------

